# Meine Erfahrung mit dem RMA Support



## JamnesOpp (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich werde hier nach und nach meine Erfahrung mit dem RMA Support von Sapphire mit euch teilen.


Hintergrund:

Seit kurzem sorgt meine Sapphire R9 290 Tri x 2015 für extreme Sytemruckler bis zu Abstürzen, da der Verkäufer Atelco insolvent ist entschloss ich mich die Grafikkarte direkt zu Sapphire zu schicken.

Wie ihr vorgehen müsst: eine E-Mail an den Support schicken, dann erhaltet ihr einen Freischaltcode für das RMA Formular. Per E-Mail erhaltet ihr dann eine RMA Nummer mit der ihr die Karte losschicken könnt.
laut Drauka der mir schon sehr viel geholfen hat wird die Karte in der EU geprüft, von wo dann auch eine neue gesendet wird. Hatte vorher eine E-Mail bekommen, dass die Karte nach Asien geschickt wird und ich 4-8 Woche warten sollte.

6. Januar: (losgeschickt)

Nach etwas E-Mail Verkehr mit dem Support ( der übrigens erstaunlich schnell geantwortet hat) habe ich eine RMA Nummer erhalten, mit der ich die Grafikkarte ohne Zubehör zum Deutschen Support schicken sollte. Die Versandkosten musste ich selber tragen nicht weiter dramatisch.

12. Januar 2016 (bearbeitet)

GraKa wurde inspiziert und an die RMA Abteilung weitergeleitet.

20. Januar 2016 (Neue GraKa erhalten)

Habe heute die Ersatzkarte erhalten, eigentlich wäre sie am 18. da gewesen leider hatte ich vergessen auf das Paket meine Hausnummer zu schreiben dadurch etwas Verzögerung.
Ich bin mit der schnellen Abwicklung sehr zufrieden, da ich eigentlich mit 4. Wochen oder mehr gerechnet habe, wie es bei den meisten Händlern der Fall ist.


----------



## Corn696 (6. Januar 2016)

Viel Spaß beim warten


----------



## Drauka (11. Januar 2016)

hat sich erledigt.


----------



## JamnesOpp (12. Januar 2016)

edit 14.01:

laut Drauka wird der Support in der EU abgewickelt, demnach werden die Karten in der EU geprüft und ausgetauscht.


----------



## pedi (12. Januar 2016)

ist aber schon eine schwache leistung hier die karten zu verkaufen, den service aber in fernost abzuwickeln.


----------



## JamnesOpp (13. Januar 2016)

Stimmt schon...


----------



## steAK79 (13. Januar 2016)

Fernost ist halt günstiger.....


----------



## Drauka (14. Januar 2016)

Ich muss hier etwas richtigstellen: die über die direkte RMA eingeschickten Karten werden bei uns in Deutschland gesammelt und nicht direkt zur Prüfung nach HK geschickt. Der Versand einer Ersatzkarte ist unabhängig vom Versand nach Fernost. Der Service findet also in Europa statt!


----------



## JamnesOpp (14. Januar 2016)

Ok,

War in der E-Mail etwas missverständlich.
Bedeutet das jetzt, dass die Karte in Eu geprüft wird und nach der Prüfung in der EU eine neue Karte aus der EU losgeschickt wird und die Karte dann trodzdem noch nach HK geht? Werde, dass dann im Post richtigstellen


----------



## Drauka (14. Januar 2016)

Ja, im Grunde ist es so.


----------



## JamnesOpp (14. Januar 2016)

Oder wird erst nach der Prüfung in HK die neue aus EU losgeschickt werde da nicht ganz schlau draus.


----------



## Drauka (14. Januar 2016)

Nein, die Karte verbleibt in DE, die Prüfung findet hier statt und es gibt eine Meldung an das RMA-Center (in EU). Von dort wird die neue Karte verschickt. Nach Asien kommt die Karte eigentlich erst später. Der Support hat hier eine falsche Information kommuniziert. Ich habe schon gesagt, dass das bitte zukünftig anders beantwortet werden sollte.
Die hohe Zeitspanne der Wartezeit ist dadurch bedingt, dass nicht immer für jede Karte eine Ersatzkarte im RMA-Center verfügbar ist. In diesem Fall muss auf eine Zusendung der Ersatzkarte aus HK gewartet werden. Das heißt, im Normalfall erfolgt der Versand der Ersatzkarte innerhalb von wenigen Werktagen, unter Umständen kann es aber auch dauern. Um hier niemandem falsche Illusionen zu machen, wird dieser lange Zeitraum angegeben.

Ich hoffe ich konnte die Sache nun aufklären.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Drauka (1. Februar 2016)

Und nun? Wie ging denn die RMA zu Ende? Die Ersatzkarte solltest Du schon seit langer Zeit haben.
Man darf auch positive Erfahrungen gern dokumentieren, oder war das nicht das Ziel?


----------



## JamnesOpp (1. Februar 2016)

Schau doch mal auf der ersten Seite längst ergänzt ;-D aber um es hier nocheinmal zu erwähnen die Karte wäre am Montag den 18.01 bei mir gewesen jedoch hatte ich vergessen meine Hausnummer anzugeben und so verzögerte sich der Versand bis Mitwoch, was ich immernoch ziemlich schnell finde bin sehr positiv auf den Sapphire RMS Support gestimmt


----------



## Drauka (1. Februar 2016)

Mea culpa, hatte ich durch den Edit vom 14.01. am Ende des Posts wohl übersehen 
Nothing for ungood, wa?


----------

